# Ccc exam - vascular tree



## marty3073 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi,

I am planning on taking the exam in October, but i was wondering how do can I obtain this:•Anatomical charts or pictures of the vascular tree. Could someone please tell me how or what website i can go to, to obtain the anatomical charts of the vascular tree.

Thanks,


----------



## apac@comcast.net (Nov 14, 2017)

You can find them on Z-health or Medelearn, but a cheaper version on Amazon.


----------

